# My Hamster Is Going Bald! - Help Please?



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

hey.

I got my first roborovski hamster (but not first hamster ) around two months ago, and she has been fine, very enerjectic!

on thursday night i noticed a very small patch of fur missing from her back, i wasnt sure what it was, so i just left it be, when i changed her food and water the next morning its had gotten bigger, and was scaly round the edges. and since then almost all of her fur on the bottom of her back, and the back of her legs has gone, and the edges are still rather scaly.

she hasnt been scratching, nor does she seem any diffrent to her normal self, so i have dismissed the idea of mites or mange.

another idea was she was moulting, but according to a few sites, robos arnt affected by this as much as other breeds of hamsters.

so any advice or ideas on what this could be would be massivley appriciated.

thanks!


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Either she is rubbing against something in the cage or it is mite related would try getting suitable strength ivomec treatment from a vet


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i would also suggest vet, i have a robo and have never had this problem.

the most common reason for bald patches are parasites.
i assume she is living on her own? if not it could be fighting.


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, she lives on her own.

i thought i would see her itching if it was mites or parasites?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

not neceserally, as robos are more active at night she may be doing it while your asleep. its always best to get it checked out if you are not sure whats causing it


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

ahh i see, when i clean her out there is a lot of fur in her nesthouse.

ill get her to the vets asap this week


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's scaly, it might be fungal. Not sure what the treatment would be for a hamster, so probably best to check with the vet. With my guinea pigs who recently had a fungal infection, we bathed them in nizoral, and treated with beaphar anti-fungal spray. However, hammies are tiny so I wouldn't risk it without the vet's ok.


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

its not massivly scaly, just under the thinning fur around the bald patch.

thanks all btw


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

let us know when you find out


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like it could be ringworm................


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> sounds like it could be ringworm................


ring worm did cros my mind also, however isnt it usually round patches of hair that come out rather than all of it?


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

Jacs said:


> ring worm did cros my mind also, however isnt it usually round patches of hair that come out rather than all of it?



ringworm was the first thing we thought, but its the entire bottom of her back now.


also, we have a cat thats aften in the same room as her when shes in her exercise ball, could he have introduced something?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ringworm is just another name for a fungal infection.

Not all fungal infections spread in circles. 

Maybe this might help?:
Hamsterific Hamster Illness Guide for Hamsters


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

update

no more fur loss, and her fur is starting to grow back


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that must be a relief! but ringworm is my biggest nightmare.....:devil:

have you changed the type of bedding/disinfectant/food at all? could of been a bit of a reaction?


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, i bought her a new cage.

she seems much happier in it! 

:flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That was a quick recovery.


----------



## julesetluke (Oct 25, 2009)

*My hamster is suffering too*

This sounds just like the problem that I am having with my young roborovski hamster. Again she seems perfectly fine aside from this bizarre skin condition. My housemate has bought some beaphar anti-parasite spot on to apply. It says on the packaging not to use on dwarf hamsters but the lady in the shop said it would be fine as long as we only applied half the dose. I'm a little sceptical, does anyone know if it will be ok?


----------

